# Demonic possession, 89 Maxima GXE



## Bailador (Jan 4, 2004)

I have the keypad option on my GXE. When I enter the code it unlocks the doors momentarily but before I can open the door it locks itself again! This really happens - I'm not joking about this. Sometimes, if I'm really fast, I can get the door open but it still locks itself with the driver door open. I'm afraid to get in the car and close the door because I don't know if I'll be able to get back out. Any knowledgable considered opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## harrymay (Oct 31, 2003)

check the contact and the lock solenoids, clean them up if teyre bad, and youll always be able to get out of the car, just make sure you dont lock ur keys in


----------

